# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  قلب المؤمن

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
بقلم الأخت المؤمنة : سمية بدوي - الجزائر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.الله أكبر، الله أكبر كبيرا، والحمد لله كثيرا، بسم الله على نفسي وديني، بسم الله على أهلي ومالي، بسم الله خير الأسماء، بسم الله على كل شيء أعطاني ربي، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء، بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء، بسم الله افتتحت، وعليه توكلت، على خير الأنام صليت وبه اقتديت وبآله اهتديت.
أما بعد:
كثيرا ما ندعو ونقول *"الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله"* وكلمة *الهدى* تجرنا إلى معنى التقرب والسعي إلى الله، والعمل من أجل إرضائه، و كلمات *التقرب والسعي والطاعة والعمل وما إلى ذلك* تندرج هي الأخرى ضمن قائمة المفعول به، أما الفاعل القائم على هذه الأخيرة  فهو عنصر مهم وضروري تقوم عليه حياة كل إنسان ألا وهو القلب الذي لولاه لما استطعنا أن نجعل ديننا فلاحا ودنيانا نجاحا.
فالقلب المؤمن المنشغل بذكر الله يجعل صاحبه حيا عند ربه استنادا على قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *"مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لا يذكر ربه كمثل الميت والحي"* وكذلك فإن القلب الذي ينبض بحيوية وانتظام يجعل المرء حيا هو الآخر، ولكن القلبين مختلفين، فالقلب الأول حي بذكر الله فقد ربح دينه، والثاني ينبض بالحياة فقد ربح دنياه، وبشراه من استطاع الجمع بين القلبين وألف بينهما، أنعم به من عبد، مع كل دقة حياة، ووراء كل نبضة جزاء.
نرى أن كلمة *القلب* قد تكررت كثيرا في الأسطر السابقة، فهلا توقفنا دقيقة لضرورة بيان معنى كلمة القلب؟ أظن أن هذا من الأولويات قبل الدخول في صلب الموضوع.
إن الإمام الغزالي – رحمه الله – يشرح هذا المعنى الاسمي ويقول أن هذا اللفظ يطلق لمعنيين: الأول *هو اللحم الصنوبري المودع في الجانب الأيسر من الصدر* وهو القلب الذي نعرفه جميعا، أما ثاني المعنيين فيقول – رحمة الله عليه-: *إنه لطيفة بانية روحانية تعلق بهذا القلب الجسماني* وهذا هو بيت القصيد، وبمعنى آخر، هو مركز الهداية أو الضلالة، مركز الاتباع أو الانحراف، وخير مثال للقلب المنقاد الخاضع للخالق هو القلب العمري، وأقوم تشبيه للقلب الضال المنحرف هو قلب أبي جهل ولم لا قلب إبليس.
ثم إن للقلب أنواع ثلاثة يصنف إليها، وهذه الأخيرة أخذت على أساس ثبات القلب على الطاعة أو تأرجحه بين الثبات والانحراف أو انحرافه تماما وفيما يلي سرد هذه الأنواع.
*القلب الأول* وخير مثال له - ولله المثل الأعلى – هو القلب العمري ويمكن تعريفه أنه ذلك الذي أقبل لله عز وجل بوجهه عليه وهو القلب المطمئن المراد بقوله تعالى: *"ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب"* والمشار إليه في الآية التالية: *"يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة"* تكتنفه صفات وشمائل الخير كالرجاء والشكر، الرضا بالقدر، الحلم والصبر، الزهد والفقر، التأهب ليوم الحشر، وغيرها مما يجعل المصباح يتوهج ويتضاعف نوره مع كل إشراقة شمس ويغطي بذلك ظلماء الشرك ويطغى على جوى الفسق، ولا يروج على هذا النور أي شيء كان ولا يهيج في أي زمان.
*أما القلب الثاني* فهو القلب المشحون بالهوى المكلل بسوء الأخلاق، المشوه بكثرة الأرزاق، ففيه تصفد الملائكة وتقفل أبوابها، وتحرر الشياطين وتشرع نوافذها، فيضعف سلطان الهدى ويخبو نور اليقين حتى تنطفئ كل شموعه، ويصبح القلب هباء منثورا، ينجر بجوارحه لكل شهوة يراها، لا وجود له مع أنه ينبض في كل هنيهة، لقد أصبح في خبر كان في الدرك الأدنى وفي أسفل سافلين، لأن الجوارح تحركت على وفق الهوى فظهرت المعصية وأصبحت بينة كضوء الشمس، ولمثل هذا قال تعالى: *"أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا، أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون ويعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام أو أضل سبيلا" [الفرقان: 43-44]* ورب قلب نجده على هذه الطريقة يسري ووراء الشهوات يجري.
*والقلب الثالث* هو قلب تبدو فيه خواطر الإيمان وما إن يأتيه خاطر الهوى ليستدرجه إلى الشر يلحقه خاطر الهدى فيدعوه إلى الخير، وينتصر هذا الأخير، وبعدما يتحول الضعف إلى قوة، يمتزج حب الفضيلة مع الميل إلى الرذيلة ويتصارع المتصارعان في حلبة أرضيتها القلب، ولا يزال هذا الأخير يتردد بين الجندين إلى أن يتغلب الذي هو أجدر بالانتصار وأهل له، ورب قلب نجده سائرا على هذا الصراط ولأجل هذا ننص قوله تعالى في الآية 125 من سورة الأنعام بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: *"فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد في السماء"* ذلك لأنه من استطاع كدح الشيطان فهو المهتد وحق له أن يفرح، فلما تلا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية سئل: يا رسول الله كيف انشراح صدره؟ قال: *إذا دخل النور القلب انشرح وانفسح* فقيل له: يا رسول الله فما علامة ذلك؟ قال: *الإنابة إلى دار الخلود والتجافي عن دار الغرور والتأهب للموت قبل نزول الموت* [رواه الطبري] وهذا الحديث باب ندخل منه إلى علامات القلب السليم، فسلامة الروح والوجدان أي القلب هي التي تجعل العبد يشتاق إلى دار الخلود أو مسقط رأسه إن صح، التعبير لأن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان، وهي التي يجب أن نعد لها رحالنا، كذلك يصبح المرء زهيدا في الدنيا عارفا أنه في دار غربة وليس أكثر من عابر سبيل، مر مرور الكرام على هذه الدار فأقام فيها إلى أن وافته المنية، لذلك فإن الاستعداد للموت علامة من العلامات، فيتأهب لها ويتزود لأجلها وإن خير الزاد التقوى فاتقوا الله يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تفلحون.
والسؤال المطروح هنا هو: هل هناك قلب مريض إذن؟ وما هي أمراضه وكيف علاجها؟
بالطبع، إن هذا السؤال لن يبقى معلقا بدون جواب، لأجل هذا نقول أن القلوب المريضة موجودة حقا وزيادة على هذا فقد كثرت في هذا الزمان، فالأخلاق الخبيثة هي أمراض القلوب وأسقام النفوس، فالخلق الحسن كان خلق سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين *"وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم"* فقد كان خلقه عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام - كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها - القرآن *"كان خلقه القرآن"؛* ثم أنه إذا أصيب العبد بمرض في قلبه فإنه يحتاج إلى تأنق في معرفة علمها وأسبابها ثم يبادر في علاجها وإصلاحها، فمن الممكن – على سبيل المثال – أن تكون الصحبة السيئة من بين تلك الأسباب، أما معالجتها فهو المراد بقوله تعالى: *"قد افلح من زكاها"* وإهمالها هو المراد بالآية *"وقد خاب من دساها"*؛ فأمراض القلوب إذن سوء الأخلاق والميل إلى الشهوات، وعلاماتها كثيرة، فمن عنده شيء أحب إليه من الله فقلبه مريض، ومن تعذر عليه فعله الخاص الذي خلق من أجله فهو مريض وكلنا نعرف أننا خلقنا من أجل شيء واحد وواحد فقط، نعم... لقد خلقنا لعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له فقد قال عز جاره وجل ثاؤه: *"وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون"* فالعمل عبادة، والطاعة عبادة، وتأسيس أسرة صالحة عبادة وكل خطواتنا يجب أن تكون خالصة لوجه الله تعالى، وكما أنه من الأمراض من لا يدركها صاحبها فإن مرض القلب لا يعرفه صاحبه لذلك يغفل عنه، ومن تداركه فقد هدي، وعليه أن يذوق مرارة الدواء إذا أراد الشفاء ويتبرأ من الداء،  وإن البلسم الفعال الكفيل بالعلاج هو الصبر، وما أدراك ما الصبر، فيصبر على الشهوات، ويصبر على الطاعات كما يصبر عند المصيبات، ومن وجد في نفسه صبرا فهنيئا له فقد وجد دواء لمرض كاد يصير عضالا لولا أن تداركه رحمة من الله، فمن أراد النجاح فلا نجاة إلا بالصبر ونشر الصلاح، وهذا الأخير لا يصدر إلا عن الأخلاق الحسنة، فليتفقد كل عبد صفاته وأخلاقه وليعددها ويشتغل بعلاج الواحد تلو الآخر لأن كل واحد منا هو طبيب نفسه، فنسأل الله الكريم أن يسهل علاجنا ويجعلنا بذلك من عباده الصالحين ويكتبنا من المتقين.
أما إذا أردنا الوصول إلى القلب العمري ونملأ روحنا بالإيمان ونغذيها بالقرآن علينا أن نجاهد أنفسنا بالرياضة على أربعة أوجه: القوت من الطعام لأن ذلك يكسر الشهوات، قصر المنام فتصفو الإرادات، قلة الكلام للسلامة من الآفات، احتمال الآلام لبلوغ الغايات، ويصير القلب بعد ذلك نظيفا نوريا، خفيفا وروحانيا، يجول في ميدان الخيرات ويسير في مسالك الطاعات، فعلينا أن نتغلب على نفوسنا حتى لا نصبح أسرى في حب شهواتها محصورين في سجن هواها، وبهذه المقاومة نكون قد دربنا قلوبنا على الطاعة بهذه الحلول وروضنها كما تروض الخيول، وملأناها بذكر الله، وحبه والسعي لرضاه، وهذا هو القلب السليم ببساطة، أنعم به من قلب، نسأله تعالى السلامة من هذه الآفات،  وأن يجعلنا هادين مهتدين كما يحب ويرضى.
وختاما نقول كما قال الرسول: يا مثبت القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك، ويا مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا في طاعتك، اللهم طهر قلوبنا من الخطايا كما طهرت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من قلب لا يخشع وعين لا تدمع ونفس لا تشبع وعلم لا ينفع ودعاء لا يسمع، اللهم افتح مسامع قلوبنا لذكرك، وارزقنا طاعتك وطاعة رسولك وعملا بكتابك وصل اللهم وسلم وبارك على المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه دائما أبدا.
الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله، وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين.
[/align]

----------

